

Askhn.org - shorter way to get to hacker news - gosuri

I've setup http://askhn.org (just a smaller and easy domain) and forwarded it to news.ycombinator.com
======
brk
I would be curious to see how much this actually gets utilized.

My personal approach is always to cut out any "middleman", you never know when
someone will decide to NOT redirect traffic anymore, or insert their own ads
or whatever.

news.ycombinator.com/new is 2 keystrokes in my browser (firefox). Hit "n",
"enter".

It's a nice thing to do, just not sure that it's really solving any problems.

~~~
gosuri
It's a direct forward to news.ycombinator.com, it was small contribution from
me and I'm willing to donate the domain to the ycominator folks if they are
interested.

------
pw
Sir, I, for one, thank you. "news.ycombinator.com" is atrociously long.

